# [App] Root Browser - Get Full Version For Free!



## JRummy16

Hey developers and fellow Android fanatics. I decided I want to share an app I developed, Root Browser.

Root Browser is like the popular app, Root Explorer. You can view and manage any file with root access. You can also multi select files and batch copy, move, zip, delete, tar. A sqlite database viewer is also included (click the home icon in the title bar).

Root Browser has all the functions of Root Explorer but I am offering it here for free









The version included here is the same as the free version on the market which supports ads. To get it to have the same functionality as the pro version without ads all you need to do is create this file:

/system/etc/.root_browser

(don't forget the ".")

Re-open the app and voila! you have the premium features.

*ROM Developers:* Please feel free to include this in your ROM! This is the main reason I wanted to give you the app with the pro features. If you decide to put it in your ROM please just follow the below guidelines:

1) Do not resign the package with your own key
2) Please include the free version, not the paid version of the app
3) Create the /system/etc/.root_browser file to enable full functionality
4) If you are feeling generous let the users know where the app came from and that they can support development by getting the pro version









Thanks Android fam!

If you have problems or find bugs feel free to email me ([email protected])

PRO:
https://market.andro...my.root.browser

FREE:
https://market.andro...oot.browserfree


----------



## perfoliate

Nice work man, thanks so much for this.


----------



## poontab

Very nice jrummy. Thanks!


----------



## ncdub

Thanks Jared! Another great app!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 1CubeSolver

Thank you very much for all of your hard work!


----------



## csk415

Can't get /system/etc/. root_browser to work. Still have ads.
Edit... Phone auto spaces after ". " just like it did in post? Took space out and all is good.


----------



## sam.assad

thanks a lot this is very good apps


----------



## jimmydene84

Awesome man! Now I can finally get astro off my wife's phone!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowdacious

very nice, thanks!


----------



## orkillakilla

Thanks for this. I'll check it out and probably include it in my ROMs


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Same here. I put it in my flashable zip, with a link to the donate version in the OP.


----------



## kdkinc

Bought the Pro version just to support your efforts .

Thanks for all you do


----------



## Mattyray1

Cool man! Thanks. I was already using the
Free version. Nice gift! Don't forget to buy App Manager
pro. Cant do without and well worth the price.


----------



## jpaulwaite

pretty nifty. I'll throw it in Awesome Sauce  Always love new goodies.


----------



## javaman

THANK YOU!!!! A must have. +1 (x100)


----------



## nailbomb3

Mattyray1 said:


> Cool man! Thanks. I was already using the
> Free version. Nice gift! Don't forget to buy App Manager
> pro. Cant do without and well worth the price.


Indeed!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBen

Definitely cool.


----------



## Bretski169

can this backup applications??? like astro? even if it cant its amazing, thank you.


----------



## rqballjh

So u just create an empty file named .root_browser?


----------



## PonsAsinorem

rqballjh said:


> So u just create an empty file named .root_browser?


Yep. No space, though.


----------



## major_works

Astro still has one thing on this app, which is its ability to give you an MD5 sum for downloads. Otherwise Root Browser is great.

Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## flyers2114

Very nice app!!


----------



## Bretski169

I think it might be good to have both astro and this.


----------



## MightyDollar

I am having trouble creating the file. It tells me failed to create. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

MightyDollar said:


> I am having trouble creating the file. It tells me failed to create. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you mount it as R/W, assuming you're trying to create it from your phone?


----------



## MightyDollar

I don't know how to do that. Is it easy?


----------



## PonsAsinorem

MightyDollar said:


> I don't know how to do that. Is it easy?


Assuming you're doing it from a terminal, either adb shell or on your phone, gain root access, mount system, and create the file.



Code:


$ su<br />
# mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock3 /system<br />
<br />
# cat > /system/etc/.root_browser

Then press Ctrl+D to exit and save it blank. Verify it's there by



Code:


# ls -a system/etc

Or you could just use an existing root browser to click the mount R/W button, which most have.


----------



## MightyDollar

Wow. I don't know what I did, but it worked. You rock! Thanks!

How can I learn more about how to use the terminal emulator?


----------



## crewchief41

Something funny is going on with file and directory dates. On Miui on top of ics framework. Anyone else? Dates are fine in stock file browsing app.


----------



## jimmithy

Awesome app. Dropped ES File Explorer for this.

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## AddisG

Thank you for this!


----------



## ruffles920

I'm totally new to rooting and all this root apps thing. Sorry for my ignorance but can you explain how I can add this app using my cpu and phone. So where exactly do I create the new file? How do I get there? I downloaded the rootbrowserfree.apk and just dropped in in my sd card using my cpu. Once again i'm sorry for my ignorance and please bare with me as I try to make myself part of the adroid fam!







Thanks In advance for all your help!


----------

